# update on bettas



## Happybetta11 (Feb 17, 2015)

First its good to be back here i miss this site 

Now bettas are great they been keeping me company since i was sick this week


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice to know. They are great little guys for sure.


----------



## Happybetta11 (Feb 17, 2015)

majerah1 said:


> Nice to know. They are great little guys for sure.


I love this smily lol. :betta:

But yea i enjoy being with them


----------

